# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  frozen bugs across the border

## Robbie

I had one contact that was selling dubia roaches frozen near where I live, but naturally he never responded to my emails. He bought a ton of them to make it worth while and must have sold them all so he didn't respond. That or he died, I don't know. I have friends in the states but I still can't get them over the border live in any way cause of border inspections and x-rays and even if they were covered in led or something it would be suspicious. So I was looking into freezing them. Can't see the harm they would do in Canada if they were frozen cadaver's. Assuming my friend would mine freezing them how would this be done so that they could go over the border? What kind of freezer packs would I need and how come would this cost to go over the border? Inspection fees? I would need FedEx or something I'm sure. Can I write them up as edible bugs? probably not :-)

----------

